# نطلب معلومات عن جهاز كشف تسربات انابيب المياه ؟؟



## هاف مون (12 فبراير 2012)

نريد ان نسأل هل هنالك جهاز متطور لكشف تسربات انابيب خطوط مياه الشرب قطر 16 " اذا كانت الانابيب على عمق 1.50 متر وهل يعطينا مكان التسرب بالتحديد وكمية المياه المتدفقة وسرعة التسرب .


----------



## mostafa abdeen (4 ديسمبر 2012)

نتظر ايضا الرد من الاخوه المتخصصين


----------



## ناهد محمد ابومحمد (19 ديسمبر 2017)

كشف تسربات المياه
دائما ما يريد صاحب المنزل أن يكون منزله على ما يرام، سليما من كافة النواحي حتى يكون في مأمن على نفسه وأسرته من أي مخاطر يتعرضون لها، ومن أكثر الأمور التي قد تحدث لأي بناء، وتجعل صاحبه في حيرة من أمره، هوكشف تسربات المياه دون معرفة سببه أو مكانه. 
فإذا لاحظت أحد الأمور التالية في منزلك من:
•	ارتفاع في ثمن فاتورة المياه عن المعدل الطبيعي.
•	وجود ماء على الأرضيات بصورة غير طبيعية.
•	وجود بلل في منطقة ما على جدران المنزل.
•	سماع صوت غريب داخل صادر من مواسير المياه.
فإن هناك خلل ما في منظومة الصرف الصحي في منزلك، وينبغي عليك كشف تسربات المياه، وإصلاحها في أسرع وقت ممكن حتى لا يؤثر ذلك على سلامة المبنى وتتعرض أسرتك لأي نوع من أنواع المخاطر.
ولأهمية كشف تسربات المياه فإنك لابد أن تبحث عن افضل شركة كشف تسربات المياه، والتي توفر لك خدمة كشف تسرب بأفضل المميزات التي قد لا تجدها في شركة أخرى.
شركة كشف تسربات المياه بالرياض:
هدف شركة كشف تسربات المياه بالرياض هو الجودة والأمان والقيام بخدمة كشف تسربات المياه على أعلى مستوى حيث تتميز ب:
•	توفير عمالة ذات كفاءة عالية لديهم خبرات علمية وعملية في عمليات تسربات المياه.
•	امتلاك أحدث الوسائل والأجهزة التقنية الحديثة التي تستطيع كشف تسربات دون إحداث أي تكسير أو خلل في البناء.
•	يتم تقديم تقرير مفصل خاص بكشف تسرب المياه بحيث يكون العميل على بينة من مكان التسرب في منزله.
•	العمل على إصلاح تسربات المياه على مستوى عالي من الجودة وبأقل الأسعار.
شركتنا تعد أفضل شركة كشف تسربات المياه، والتي تقوم بكشف تسربات المياه بالرياض، وهدفنا في تقديم هذه الخدمة هو:
•	الحفاظ على أساسات منزلك من التصدع أو الانهيار.
•	التخلص من غلو فواتير المياه.
•	توفير كميات المياه المهدرة عن طريق كشف تسرباتها. 
•	إصلاح الخلل الناتج عن تسربات المياه دون تكسير أو تخريب في المنشآت.
في حال كنت من أحد ساكني مدينة الرياض أو مدينة الدمام فعليك بالاتصال بشركة كشف تسربات المياه بالرياض أو شركة كشف تسربات المياه بالدمام، ولا تواجه تلك المشكلة بالتجاهل أو الإهمال فذلك من شأنه حدوث مخاطر نحن في غنى عنها.
إن شركة كشف تسربات المياه في الرياض أو شركة كشف تسربات المياه في الدمام تستطيع كشف تسربات المياه سواء كان تسربا سحريا لا يرى إلا بأحدث الأجهزة والتقنيات، أو كان تسربا ظاهريا يرى بالعين المجردة، أو كان تسربا مخفيا لا يكتشف إلا بعد تآكل جزء من جدران المنزل، وجميع هذه الأنواع تستطيع الشركة الكشف عنها، وتحديد موقعها ومن ثم علاجها بأحدث الوسائل، والتقنيات مع عمال على مستوى عالي من الكفاءة العلمية والعملية.
ولا تكتفي شركة كشف تسربات المياه في الرياض وفي الدمام بإصلاح ما يحدث في منزلك من خلل بل هي تقدم خدمة الصيانة الروتينية لمنظومة الصرف الصحي لمنزلك والاطمئنان على سلامتها. 
أنت مع خدمة كشف تسربات بالرياض أو كشف تسربات المياه في الدمام في أمان تام، فلا تتردد في طلب خدمة كشف تسربات المياه في منزلك من شركتنا حتى تضمن جودة الخدمة، والأسعار المنافسة.
https://b-yout.com/شركة-كشف-تسربات-المياه-بالرياض/


كشف تسرب المياه بالاحساء














خدمات شركة البيوت في الاحساء
كشف تسربات المياه | شركة البيوت
شركة كشف تسربات المياه بالإحساء
لا يخلو بيت من أعطال فنية قد يتعرض لها سواء ما كان خاصا بشبكة الكهرباء أو شبكة المياه ولكنك في أمان، ولا تحمل هم ذلك الأمر مع شركة كشف تسربات المياه بالإحساء وذلك لأننا الشركة الأفضل التي توفر مهندسين على أعلى مستوى مهني في كشف تسربات المياه بالإحساء، وذلك عن طريق أحدث الأجهزة التقنية التي تمتلكها الشركة.
ومن المعلوم أن تسربات المياه قد يتم ملاحظتها عند حدوث الآتي:
• ارتفاع فواتير المياه عن الحد المعتاد.
• وجود مياه مسربة على الجدران أو الأرضيات دون معرفة مصدر تسريبها
في هذه الحالة عليك الاتصال فورا بشركة كشف تسربات المياه بالإحساء حتى تصلك عمالتهم فورا، ويتم كشف تسربات المياه بالاحساء حيث تقوم الشركة أولا بغلق شبكة المياه الرئيسية للمكان، ثم تقوم بعملية كشف التسرب عن طريق أجهزتها التكنولوجية الحديثة دون إحداث أية خسائر مادية.
مميزات الشركة:
تتميز شركة كشف تسربات المياه بالإحساء بما يلي:
• عمالة قوية ذات كفاءة عالية.
• أجهزة حديثة متقدمة خاصة بشركة كشف تسربات بالإحساء.
• كشف تسربات المياه بالإحساء يتم عن طريق معرفة أماكن التسريب دون تكسير وإحداث أية خسائر في البناء.
• نتميز بالسرعة والدقة.
• يتم تحديد أماكن التسريب، ومن ثم القيام فورا بإصلاح وترميم مكان التسريب.
• حل مشاكل زيادة فواتير المياه.
• نأتيك حيثما كنت، وفي أي وقت.
• يتم حل مشكلة التسربات من قبل الشركة بصورة نهائية.
هدف شركة كشف تسربات بالإحساء:


https://b-yout.com/شركة-كشف-تسربات-المياه-بالاحساء/


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (21 ديسمبر 2017)

*اهلا بك
بعيد عن فكرة الاعلان عن النشاط*
.
*أجهزة كشف تسرب المياه** :

*​
*اجهزه – تعمل بفكرة الكشف عن هبوط الضغط بداخل المواسير**واخرى تعتمد على سماع صوت التسريب
**واخرى تعتمد على احداث مجال- اوموجات كهرو مغناطيسيه 
**واخرى بفكرة الكاميرا الحراريه
**اذن هو موضوع موسوعى – نحتاج لتحديدالسؤال اولا** او بالامكان - الاعتماد على العناوين التى كتبتها لتكون دليل بحثك

مهندس / محمود حماد*​


----------



## bice (4 فبراير 2018)

شركة الثلج الأسود خبرة 20 عاما في كشف التسربات المياه بالرياض وشركة تنظيف بالرياض وتسعى شركة الثلج الأسود الى الارتقاء بمستوي تقديم خدمتها لكل العملاء فى جميع انحاء المملكه وكما لدينا شركة تنظيف منازل وفلل وقصور وغيرها من خدمات النظافه العامة وعزل الأسطح و خدمات كشف تسربات المياه واصلاح اسباب تسربات المياه نحن نتميز عن الاخرون اتصل نصل اينما كنت




يمكنك الحصول على هذه الخدمات من شركة الثلج الأسود ولاننا نحرص على خدمة متميزة لعملائنا فشعارنا الأساسى : الدقه والتميز فى العمل.




وللمزيد من المعلومات تواصل معنا عبر الهاتف: 0537889700






يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا من خلل الروابط التاليه


http://blacklyice.com


شركة الثلج الأسود للخدمات المنزلية




كشف تسربات المياه
http://blacklyice.com/أفضل-شركة-كشف-تسربات-المياه-بالرياض-ار/




عزل الفوم
http://blacklyice.com/شركة-الثلج-الاسود-عزل-فوم-0553550627/




خدمات كشف تسربات المياه واصلاح اسباب تسربات المياه
http://blacklyice.com/تقديم-افضل-خدمات-كشف-تسربات-المياه-واص/


ترميمات وصيانة المنازل
http://blacklyice.com/ترميمات-وصيانة-المنازل-0537889700/




http://www.facebook.com/blacklyice








خدمة كشف تسربات المياة بالرياض




خدمة ترميم المنازل والمساجد وحمامات السباحة




خدمة تنظيف المنازل والفلل بالرياض




كشف تسربات المياه




كشف تسربات المياه بالرياض




شركة كشف تسربات المياه بالرياض




افضل شركة كشف تسربات المياه




افضل شركة كشف تسربات المياه بالرياض




كشف تسربات المياه بالدمام




كشف تسربات المياه بالقصيم




شركة كشف تسربات المياه بالدمام




كشف تسربات المياة










ترميم البيت




ترميم المنازل




ترميم منازل




ترميم منازل بالرياض




شركة ترميم بالرياض




افضل شركة ترميم بالرياض




ترميم فلل




ترميم فلل بالرياض








شركة تنظيف




شركة تنظيف بالرياض




تنظيف منازل




تنظيف منازل بالرياض




افضل شركة تنظيف بالرياض




شركة تنظيف المنازل بالرياض


----------

